# Join me in the Book Klubs ... Out of Time: A Paranormal Romance



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi gang!

I'm happy to have three announcements. I know. Three!

First, I'm thrilled to be up in the Reading with the Authors section of the Book Klub. If you haven't cruised over to that part of the boards, come on over.

Second, and this might sound strange on KindleBoards, but I'm thrilled that Out of Time is now available in paperback.. I love my Kindle, but every once in a while I still yearn to hold a paper book. And it's quite a feeling to hold your own!

Third, the sequel to Out of Time, When the Walls Fell, is just weeks away! I plan on releasing it late this month and I couldn't be more excited.

Happy Kindling!

Out of Time is on sale for just $0.99!​
*Out of Time*










*Summary*: Professor Simon Cross has spent his life searching for evidence of vampires and avoiding emotional entanglements. When a mysterious accident transports Simon and his new assistant, Elizabeth West, back in time, Simon finally finds both the proof that he's been looking for, and the romance that he hasn't.

In 1920s Manhattan, there are more than mobsters vying for power in the city's speakeasies. Will Simon and Elizabeth's developing relationship survive the vampires' teeth? Will they survive to make it back? Or will they be forever out of time?

*
What people are saying*: _Fans of vampire stories, detective fiction and sci fi will love this taut, time-crossing, fantasy thriller. There is a great sexual chemistry between the story's Indiana Jones-meets-Dr. Who protagonist and his lady love and fellow adventurer as they battle a sinister vampire crime boss while struggling to meet a tight deadline--their only chance to return to their own time from which they were suddenly and unexpectedly catapulted. A fast paced adrenaline ride with twists and turns and snappy dialogue told with wit and verve._

http://www.amazon.com/Out-of-Time-ebook/dp/B0036Z9W00/

I'm thrilled to have found such a supportive and active community. I thought I was all alone out there. 

*ETA:* I recently got this wonderful recommendation from Steve Windwalker of  Kindle Nation Daily.

_"I'm not an occult fiction guy. I don't read vampire novels or zombie novels or time-travel novels. But I read Out of Time and it is such a stunning achievement of narrative, storytelling, character, and chemistry that I'm forced to go beyond my usual reading repertoire to give you a sense of its power. One of those 5-star reviewers conjured up the notion of Indiana Jones meets Dr. Who to describe one of the main characters, and the other, Elizabeth West, is a creation worthy of a contemporary Jane Austen. Monique Martin has a master's touch with an adventure yarn, so much so that the paranormal aspects of the novel seem almost, in a way, incidental.

I could go on, but all I want to do is to tell you: this is a great read that will sweep away men and women alike." _


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Sounds like a great read in a very hot genre! Not that I think you'll need it, but good luck. Here's wishing you tons of sales!

Sandy


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

Great time setting!  I have a friend who would absolutely LOVE this book...I have to pass it on to her and read the sample myself.  Thanks for writing it!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you both so much!

Yes, please pass it along to your friend.  It was such a fun time period to write. I miss it.

Thanks again for the support.


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

It would be a lot of fun to write...and I think you need to write another one in that time period.  I think it would sell, actually.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Monique, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Made it all the way up to #39 in Romance > Time Travel today!

W00T!!!


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!  That's FANTASTIC!  Good luck and keep climbing on the list!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you, Markee. I've crawled up to #32. I know it's not the NYT Bestseller list, but every little thing helps. 

Happy selling!


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

That's FANTASTIC, though!!!  And who cares about the NYT bestseller list?

I wish I could get to #32, like you, some day!!!    You'll be at #1 before long!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, Markee.

Btw, I sent a note to a friend of mine about your book. I don't think they've had time to get it yet, but I'll stay on them!


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow!  Thank you so much!!!  I truly appreciate it!

I'm working on more to put on Amazon, but had a call from an agent about another book of mine, wanting me to change it.  So I'm under the gun for that one, even though I almost have more ready to publish.  I'm not holding my breath on the agent, but when they say jump, I have to at least try.

My thought is this...building up a fan base is about having more than one book out there.  What do you think?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes, absolutely. I think having multiple titles helps immensely. You can build your readership and cross-sell. And, having a track record increases your credibility.

Good luck with the agent!


----------



## Markee Anderson (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks!

Yes...cross-selling between genres helps, too.  I write a few different genres, and want to put a sampling out to see what sells the best.  It's like an experiment, just to see if it works.  It can't hurt.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Out of Time is featured on JC Phelps' blog today. Thanks, JC!

And, Amazon has put it on sale for just $3.09. How can you pass up such a bargain and weird price point?

Thanks to all here who have been so supportive.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Just giving Simon and Elizabeth their weekly bump.

Here's my favorite review:

*A Nick and Nora "Twilight" saga*

_Fans of vampire stories, detective fiction and sci fi will love this taut, time-crossing, fantasy thriller. There is a great sexual chemistry between the story's Indiana Jones-meets-Dr. Who protagonist and his lady love and fellow adventurer as they battle a sinister vampire crime boss while struggling to meet a tight deadline--their only chance to return to their own time from which they were suddenly and unexpectedly catapulted. A fast paced adrenaline ride with twists and turns and snappy dialogue told with wit and verve._


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2010)

Ok the review snippet above this post grabbed me.  I'm not all that into romance novels, but I love Indiana Jones, Dr. Who, and time travel stories so now I am sampling it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Ok the review snippet above this post grabbed me. I'm not all that into romance novels, but I love Indiana Jones, Dr. Who, and time travel stories so now I am sampling it.


Awesomesauce.

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

I like it! I like it!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I just downloaded the sample, will try and read it really soon


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I like it! I like it!


Wonderful! Thanks for giving it a read.



Lyndl said:


> I just downloaded the sample, will try and read it really soon


Yay! I hope you enjoy it. Thanks for letting me know that you're sampling, Lyndl. I can't wait to hear what you think.

What a great way to start the day.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for a great read! I posted another review at Amazon. I truly hope that this is a series, you will have me as a reader for a long time.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

intinst said:


> Thanks for a great read! I posted another review at Amazon. I truly hope that this is a series, you will have me as a reader for a long time.


Thank you so much, intinst. You're my first KB reviewer. I'm smiling from ear to ear. And, yes, it is the first in a planned trilogy.

Thank you for reading and reviewing. I think I love you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

You really should consider making a series..... and stop by here and give your thoughts. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,34441.0.html


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Monique said:


> Thank you so much, intinst. You're my first KB reviewer. I'm smiling from ear to ear. And, yes, it is the first in a planned trilogy.
> 
> Thank you for reading and reviewing. I think I love you.


They all do in the end.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL. I don't know who old you are, but despite of the poor quality, bad lip-synching and atrocious direction, this always makes me smile...


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks for the FYI on novelist.  Who's gonna play the lead role when you get your movie deal?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Thanks for the FYI on novelist. Who's gonna play the lead role when you get your movie deal?


I imagined a younger (40ish) Alan Rickman in my head when I wrote Simon Cross. But, casting a movie version? Any hot, slightly uptight, 40-ish Brit? Good question. Any suggestions, people?

I'd love to see Amy Adams (love her!) as Elizabeth.

Fantasy casting is fun!


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had no time to read recently, but I stole a little bit of time to read Out of Time last night, Monique. It's very cool.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you, Moses. I know you've had your hands full the last few days. You must still be on cloud nine.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Haha! Yeah, I'm trying to come down to earth a little and tackle some mundane tasks now


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I started reading this yesterday but didn't have a lot of time... I'm about half way through and wow, Monique. This is really well written. Hard to believe this is your first - is that right? I also read in a write up that it was the start of a series? *cries* I hate series. Then I have to wait to find out what happens!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

CandyTX said:


> I started reading this yesterday but didn't have a lot of t*ime... I'm about half way through and wow, Monique. This is really well written.* Hard to believe this is your first - is that right? I also read in a write up that it was the start of a series? *cries* I hate series. Then I have to wait to find out what happens!


It gets better! 
I have to wait as well, and I want to know more about Simon and Elizabeth and the watch and


Spoiler



The Council For Temporal Studies.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

intinst said:


> It gets better!
> I have to wait as well, and I want to know more about Simon and Elizabeth and the watch and
> 
> 
> ...


I have major instant gratification issues. I have had dreams of visiting Imogen Rose and holding her a gunpoint until she finishes the next in her series.

So, I take it that I may as well just plan on staying up half the night to finish this one? I'm like totally sucked in.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

CandyTX said:


> I have major instant gratification issues. I have had dreams of visiting Imogen Rose and holding her a gunpoint until she finishes the next in her series.
> 
> So, I take it that I may as well just plan on staying up half the night to finish this one? I'm like totally sucked in.


Lol Candy! I'll tie her legs to the computer chair while you hold the gun, ok? 
I guess I'll wait to have an empty afternoon before starting this one then ..... so many books, so little time!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> I started reading this yesterday but didn't have a lot of time... I'm about half way through and wow, Monique. This is really well written. Hard to believe this is your first - is that right? I also read in a write up that it was the start of a series? *cries* I hate series. Then I have to wait to find out what happens!


Wow, is right! _Thank you._ I can't tell you how pleased I am that you're enjoying it. Yes, it is my first novel. *bites fingernails*. And, lol, yes, it is part of a series.



intinst said:


> It gets better!
> I have to wait as well, and I want to know more about Simon and Elizabeth and the watch and
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



I love The Council for Temporal Studies. They are quite involved in the rest of the series.



I'm so giddy that y'all like it. Thank you so much for taking the time to stop by the thread and tell me. Your kind words and support mean more than you know to this newbie.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Monique said:


> Wow, is right! _Thank you._ I can't tell you how pleased I am that you're enjoying it. Yes, it is my first novel. *bites fingernails*. And, lol, yes, it is part of a series.


I never have read a lot of series in my life. Now I'm reading so many of them, I have no idea which ones or where I'm at with them. *laughing*

I ended up getting ill last night so didn't finish... I did get to 52% where the


Spoiler



vampire thing was mentioned


 - wasn't expecting that, caught me off guard LOL. I think I ended around 70% or so. Still enjoying it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> I never have read a lot of series in my life. Now I'm reading so many of them, I have no idea which ones or where I'm at with them. *laughing*
> 
> I ended up getting ill last night so didn't finish... I did get to 52% where the
> 
> ...


Yikes. I hope you're feeling better. And, I know what you mean about series. I tend to read several at once and sometimes the details get all muddled from one to the other. It's led to some pretty funny moments.

Fwiw, for anyone who just doesn't like series or just doesn't want to get trapped on another cliff, Out of Time works as a stand alone too.

Feel better, Candy, and thanks for reading!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Just thought I'd give a plug for this book... it was REALLY well done. My blog review doesn't go up until Friday, but I did review it at Amazon over HERE - those 4 and 5 star ratings are very well deserved. Superb writing!

So, when's the next one gonna be out? If you say 2011, I might be unhappy. I'm just sayin'


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

CandyTX said:


> Just thought I'd give a plug for this book... it was REALLY well done. My blog review doesn't go up until Friday, but I did review it at Amazon over HERE - those 4 and 5 star ratings are very well deserved. Superb writing!
> 
> So, when's the next one gonna be out? If you say 2011, I might be unhappy. I'm just sayin'


Yay! Thank you for the fabulous review, Candy. Be sure to check out her great blog, Candy Raves!

What a day! I get a great review (my first off Amazon) and I sponsor Kindle Nation Daily's newsletter and Out of Time rockets up the bestseller lists. It's hit #2 for Time Travel Romance and #6 for Romantic Suspense.

Steve Windwalker had some blush-worthy things to say.  Read it here.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey how do I vote on your listmania list?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi M.R.,

You can vote for any Listamania! list by voting it "helpful". It's usually in the right-hand column nearish the top.

To everyone else,

Thank you so much to those who've taken a chance on Out of Time. And, if you haven't, I hope you'll consider it.


----------



## SongbirdVB (Nov 18, 2008)

After reading your first post I hurried up and bought the book.  Then I came back to read the rest of the posts here.  Now I can hardly wait to finish the book I just started so I can jump into Out of Time!  It sounds fabulous!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you, SongbirdVB! 

I hope you enjoy it. Let me know what you think.

Btw, what is that adorable little guy in your avatar?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

I found the list and voted.....    By the reaction of these posters I think you have a winner here girl.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I found the list and voted..... By the reaction of these posters I think you have a winner here girl.


Thank you, MR!

I'm tickled to be the Frugal Pick on  The Kindle Reader Blog today.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I'm a little over half-way through this book and I'm enjoying it very much! I totally recommend it for anyone who likes paranormal and/or time travel  

Sandy


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Congrats on 500 books sold, Monique! You make it look easy. Fortunately I'm not too far behind. Race you to a thousand?


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> I'm a little over half-way through this book and I'm enjoying it very much! I totally recommend it for anyone who likes paranormal and/or time travel
> 
> Sandy


Thank you, Sandy! 



foreverjuly said:


> Congrats on 500 books sold, Monique! You make it look easy. Fortunately I'm not too far behind. Race you to a thousand?


Oh, it's on. It's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

After reading the blurb for this book, I downloaded the sample to my Kindle and started reading. I knew by the end of the first page that I'd have to read the entire thing! So once I got to the end of the sample, I clicked that Buy link. Can't wait to see what's in store for Simon and Elizabeth! Very captivating story -- I told a friend at work about it, and she seemed interested.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

kcmay said:


> After reading the blurb for this book, I downloaded the sample to my Kindle and started reading. I knew by the end of the first page that I'd have to read the entire thing! So once I got to the end of the sample, I clicked that Buy link. Can't wait to see what's in store for Simon and Elizabeth! Very captivating story -- I told a friend at work about it, and she seemed interested.


Thank you, KC! The magic of sampling. 

I hope you enjoy Simon and Elizabeth's adventure. What I wouldn't do to be able to time travel! And, thank you so much for recommending it to your friend. That's wonderful!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Just finished this - awesome, awesome book   Also gave you a review on Amazon and GoodReads (Anne Victory).  Thanks so much for the book - I hope you're working on another


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Arkali said:


> Just finished this - awesome, awesome book  Also gave you a review on Amazon and GoodReads (Anne Victory). Thanks so much for the book - I hope you're working on another


Yay! Thank you so much, Arkali. I'm _thrilled_ you enjoyed the book. I really appreciate the very kind (and cross-posted) review. 

PS - I am working on the sequel. 

Thanks again for your support!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

"Out of Time" is our next featured KB Book of the Day! It's a top 100 book in multiple sub-genres in the Kindle Store.

If you haven't sampled or bought Monique's book - rated 4.5 stars with over twenty reviews - now's the time!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you so much, Harvey! I'm thrilled to be the KB Book of the Day.

I was also lucky enough to guest blog on  Everybody Needs A Little Romance today too.

As a teaser, here are just a few of the highlights:


I used to pretend I was Dr. McCoy. A lot. Bonus Material: In fact, I was so into it that one day my parents came home to find me sprawled "dead" over the back of the sofa when the dear Doctor got it in the gut from a knight. (Bonus points if you remember that ep!)

I used to fall asleep _inside _our wet bar.

I auditioned for the role of Mallory on the TV series "Family Ties".


There's also a very nice review of Out of Time there too.

If you have any questions or comments, lay 'em on me!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Monique,
I have purchased your book without bothering with the sample.
The description seems to be the kind of work I like.  The time-travel certainly sucked me in.
The Dr. Who/Indiana Jones/Nick and Nora descriptions are neat hooks to catch a reader.

And it was the DB book of the day thingy that pushed me over the edge.
So this vehicle does work.
And I have resisted the previous offerings.
But I "have" looked at every one thus far.

Will push it up on the TBR list, especially because of IntInst's recommendation.
I think it is KB readers opinions that influence the rest of us a lot.

Just sayin......


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2010)

Current rank is 1,672...there goes my lead in our race to a thousand!

Good luck, Monique!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

okay, okay, i've been dragging my feet, but now i can't resist any more.  book is bought.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Will push it up on the TBR list, especially because of IntInst's recommendation.
> I think it is KB readers opinions that influence the rest of us a lot.
> 
> Just sayin......


There is no greater friend to an author than a reader advocate. I'm thrilled intinst enjoyed the book and that sort of a recommendation is a writer's dream.



foreverjuly said:


> Current rank is 1,672...there goes my lead in our race to a thousand!
> 
> Good luck, Monique!


Long way to go, Jason! I'm sure you have some tricks up your sleeve. 



scarlet said:


> okay, okay, i've been dragging my feet, but now i can't resist any more. book is bought.


Yay! Harvey has done a wonderful thing here. I'm thrilled with the response.

I hope you enjoy it and thank you for taking a chance on me.


----------



## sociopharm02 (Dec 24, 2009)

I bought this for my wife a few weeks ago and she really liked it.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

sociopharm02 said:


> I bought this for my wife a few weeks ago and she really liked it.


Wonderful! Thank you.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Rock 'n Roll, Monique. You are the KB Book of the Day Author! Smile   *flashing lightbulbs, red carpet, champagne *


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

WooHoo! So happy to see your book up there front and center... fabulous book. Seriously, everyone should just go buy it. I really liked it  Obviously.

When's the next one coming out? I'm missing Simon and Elizabeth already!
*grin*


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL, John. I'll take a glass of the bubbly. Make it a large. Oh, heck. Leave the bottle.  

Thank you, Candy! I miss them too. The sequel is in the works. Still a few months away, but it's coming!

Thanks to everyone for their support.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for being part of the Book of the Day promotion, Monique!  It looked like you had a great day!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Monique,
I started the book last night:
The first sentence did it's job and got my interest.
The first paragraph did it's job and got me to continue.
The first page did it's job and caused me to turn the page.
The first chapter did it's job by making me want to read the book.

Nice work.
This is your first book?
Well done, I say.
Will come back with a review when I have finished it.

Just sayin......


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

Out of Time has received yet another 5-star review!

"The description of Out of Time caught my attention, and so I downloaded the sample to my Kindle. I knew within the first couple of "pages" that I'd have to read the entire book. The characters are likable and realistic, yet still "larger than life." The plot is captivating and unpredictable. But there's more to this book than romance; it has mystery and danger and vampires. And it has romance! If you read my other reviews, you'll see I don't normally gush about books. Out of Time is gush-worthy! It's extraordinarily well-written in every way. I love this book and highly recommend it!"

Thanks, Monique, for a terrific read!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for being part of the Book of the Day promotion, Monique! It looked like you had a great day!
> 
> Betsy


Thank you and the rest of the KB team. It was a wonderful day.



geoffthomas said:


> Monique,
> I started the book last night:
> The first sentence did it's job and got my interest.
> The first paragraph did it's job and got me to continue.
> ...


Thank you, Geoff! That's so wonderful to hear.



kcmay said:


> Out of Time has received yet another 5-star review!
> 
> "The description of Out of Time caught my attention, and so I downloaded the sample to my Kindle. I knew within the first couple of "pages" that I'd have to read the entire book. The characters are likable and realistic, yet still "larger than life." The plot is captivating and unpredictable. But there's more to this book than romance; it has mystery and danger and vampires. And it has romance! If you read my other reviews, you'll see I don't normally gush about books. Out of Time is gush-worthy! It's extraordinarily well-written in every way. I love this book and highly recommend it!"
> 
> Thanks, Monique, for a terrific read!


KC! Thank you for such an amazing review. What a thrill it is when someone has kind things to say about your work.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Julia (Jul 30, 2010)

I loved your book and I'm thrilled that there will be a sequel!!!! I was really hoping there would be the second I finished the book.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Julia said:


> I loved your book and I'm thrilled that there will be a sequel!!!! I was really hoping there would be the second I finished the book.


Yay! Music to my ears. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Out of Time is a great read! I'm a fan! Can hardly wait for the sequel  

Sandy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Sandra Edwards said:


> Out of Time is a great read! I'm a fan! Can hardly wait for the sequel
> 
> Sandy


Thank you, Sandy. I'm starting to get excited about it too!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am only 34% through and know that I also want book two.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I am only 34% through and know that I also want book two.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Yay! Thanks for the update and the encouragement.  I hope you feel the same way on the last page!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Anyone who has not yet read _Out of Time_ is missing a very good story. Get it now so that you will be ready for the sequel when it comes out soon.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Finished it.
I really like this.
It has a vampire (not the main character).  And he is properly nasty and menacing. There is a twist - won't reveal stuff.
The couple are neat - kind of a modern Nick and Nora Charles (The Thin Man).
Monique should write a long series with these two characters.
And it is kind of a romance story (for those who want to only read romances).
A little more sexual description than some might want - but I thought it worked fine for the story.

Read it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

intinst said:


> Anyone who has not yet read _Out of Time_ is missing a very good story. Get it now so that you will be ready for the sequel when it comes out soon.


Thank you, intinst!

I have to admit, I'm getting very excited about the sequel.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Finished it.
> I really like this.
> It has a vampire (not the main character). And he is properly nasty and menacing. There is a twist - won't reveal stuff.
> The couple are neat - kind of a modern Nick and Nora Charles (The Thin Man).
> ...


Thanks, Geoff. I'm glad you liked it.  Thank you so much for reading it and sharing your thoughts. I'm a huge Nick and Nora fan so that tickles me to pieces. I completely understand your comment re: the sexual content. I think it's fairly typical of the genre. I'm glad you felt that it fit the story.

I'm so excited to be working on the next adventure! I would love for it to be an extended series. That would be a dream come true. I loved writing Simon and Elizabeth.

Thank you for your support and encouragement.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

10/10/10's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Sunday: Monique Martin - Out of Time

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Congrats on being featured at The Indie Spotlight, Monique! I hope it leads to lots of sales 

Sandy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, Sandy. The Indie Spotlight is a terrific site, and not just because I was featured there.  Seriously, it's a terrific resource for readers and writers alike.

PS - I have another interview up, this time with Stuart of  Must Mutter. And, it's now official. Ya'll know everything there is to know about me! Well, at least more than you wanted to.

Thanks to everyone for the wonderful support.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I finally got around to reading this and I really enjoyed it.
I can't wait to read what you have next.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> I just wanted to say that I finally got around to reading this and I really enjoyed it.
> I can't wait to read what you have next.


Thank you! And, thank you for reviewing. The Angry Amazon Gods ate four of my 5 star reviews (oh, the pain!), so every additional review really is salve for the wound. 

Thanks again for reading.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know I finished Out of Time and enjoyed it very much. I left a review on Amazon. 
Very interesting genre blending, certainly unique. 

I was wondering if this might become a series. I think it would be great to follow the 2 on their quest for occult weirdness


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you, Atunah! And, I really appreciate the kind review. You wonderful boardies are making up for Amazon's poopy review losing!

Yes, it is going to be a series. I'm so glad you're interested in reading more of Simon and Elizabeth's adventures. I'm deep into the next book right now. Hoping for an early 2011 release.

Thanks again. KBers rock!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh that is good to know about the series. Those 2 are such great characters that I was hoping for more adventures. 

I'll be keeping an eye out for the next one then


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

You have provided a great "team" and a wonderful premise (the watch) and the society (which we have not yet met).  This all adds up to great possibilities for future stories.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> You have provided a great "team" and a wonderful premise (the watch) and the society (which we have not yet met). This all adds up to great possibilities for future stories.


Thank you, Geoff. I would love, love, love to write and extended series. I love them as a reader. When I find a world and characters I love, I don't want to let go.

UPDATE: Wanted to add some lemon-fresh content to the thread...

Just completed a fun, unique and slightly silly  interview with Paul of bookPumper and got  a wonderful review from Emily at Blog with Bite. I hope you'll check them both out.

PS - Blog with Bite is hosting fun-filled Halloween Hysteria with oodles of giveaways, including Out of Time!

Thank you so much for your support!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Nice job, Monique!  I bought it last week and really enjoyed it.  I'm going to review it for Amazon.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Christopher Smith said:


> Nice job, Monique! I bought it last week and really enjoyed it. I'm going to review it for Amazon.


Wonderful! Thank you so much, Christopher.

PS - I'm a big movie lover. Will be sure to check out your books.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

*** WIN A FREE COPY OF OUT OF TIME ***​
You have two, that's right!, two chances to win a FREE copy of Out of Time. All you have to do is go to the blogs below and follow the instructions (basically, leave a comment with your email address). Both offers expire on Halloween, so don't delay. And, honestly, if you don't do it now, you'll forget. You know you will!

 Blog with Bite

 Alaine: Queen of Happy EndingS

Good Luck!

Can't wait to read it? Fear not! For just $2.99 you can start reading today. 

*** Both contests are now over. Congratulations to the winners!***


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who helped make the contests such a success. 

I hope that you'll still consider Out of Time. 

Thanks!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been lucky enough to get two wonderful review from some terrific blogs.

 Book Lovers, Inc. 

 My Love Affair with Books

And now for something completely different. My cat Monkey:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

A cat named Monkey in bunny ears.  Monique, you're making my head hurt.


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Monique,

Per my other thread about reviews... I'm going through books I've read and attempting to review them.    I got yours tonight, so I figured I would let you know.  Nothing fancy (and not sure if hubby will read it - his reading interests vary a little from mine), but at least it is a positive review for you out there!!  It's under AM Brown.

Looking forward to your next book!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

@ Scarlet

Thank you so much, Emily! It's very much appreciated.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that Out of Time is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is an excellent read.
I already have it so I cannot at this time support the KB of the Day.
But for those of you on the fence, pick it up now and you will enjoy it.
A delightful mixture of time-travel, romance and evil vampire.
Plus an interesting description of a bygone era.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Aww, that's so kind of you to say, Geoff. 

Thank you.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

*Happy Holidays!*

OUT OF TIME is on sale for a limited time for just *$0.99*, that's £0.72 for those of you across the pond!

Such a deal. 

Thanks for reading and Happy Kindling. 

Out of Time US
Out of Time UK


----------



## BonnieBlythe (Oct 11, 2010)

This looks fantastic. Just bought it for my Kindle. Woot!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thank you so much, Bonnie. w00t to you too! 

I hope you enjoy it. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, Monique! I just finished your review over at The Romance Reviews  Five stars, and I'd recommend this book to anyone who likes romance and paranormal / occult stories


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

If you would like a great story at a great price, now is when you should buy _OUT OF TIME!_


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Aww, thank you both so much. You're so sweet!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Merry Christmas!!!

Hope you have a Kindlerific Holiday.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey anyone who has not yet read this book should buy it now.

And I am looking forward to the next work in what I hope will be a long series of stories.


Just sayin......


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Geoff! I don't know how I missed your post. You're so kind. 

Out of Time is still on sale. 

And, yes! There will be more in the series.

Hope everyone has a fabulous 2011!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Out of Time is #17 on the Kindle Movers and Shakers list.

w00t!

Not sure how long it will stay there, but wheeeee!!!!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi gang! Have a short guest blog post over on Ex Libris about my most embarrassing moment as a writer. My dad editing my sex scene. 

http://www.stella-exlibris.com/2011/02/my-most-embarrassing-moment-as-author.html

Hope it gives you a giggle!


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

Monique!!! I'm laughing so hard I'm crying! My dad (former teacher) edits for me, but I recently had to tell him that he wasn't allowed to read my latest work, and I think you can guess the reason why. After reading your post, I think I made the right decision. *wink*

I've bought your book, and I'm looking forward to reading it.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Monique, I'm reading *Out of Time* right now, and really enjoying it. Can't wait to get to the sex scene!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks, Ryl! It was mortifying. As sex scenes go it's not super-steamy,but when you're talking to your dad about it... oy!

Yay, Suzanne! Hope you enjoy the rest of it.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Out of Time as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## AnneWhitfield (Feb 9, 2011)

Mine was, my father-in-law reading a sex scene!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Just read your blog post, very funny. I had a hard time letting my Mum read my novel b/c of the sex and other "bothersome" scenes in it, not too mention the people I work with. I reminded them all I only write this stuff, I don't actually do it (well, not all of it!). Can't imagine what they really think and not sure I want to know.....


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

LOL, Anne. I so know that feeling!

Thanks, Jenny. It took me a long time to get over being embarrassed about some of the steamier content in Out of Time. I still blush around some people.

To the rest of you KBers out there...

Have an incredibly embarrassing moment? Share! You've read mine, I'd love to hear yours!


----------



## Joseph Robert Lewis (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had my dad hounding me to _*add *_sex scenes to my books!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Joseph Robert Lewis said:


> I've had my dad hounding me to _*add *_sex scenes to my books!


LOL. Okay, that's funny (and embarrassing)!


----------



## tsrapp (Jan 3, 2011)

Hah, that was hilarious.  

Mine isn't actually *reading* or *writing*, but *watching*.  If you watch the series Castle, you may remember the episode where Castle and Beckett go into the BDSM naughty girl club...

Mom (who is very conservative when it comes to that sort of thing) and I (who am not nearly so, but used to be, and certainly don't often discuss the eccentricities with -her-) didn't realize what the episode was about until we started watching together.

At least my husband wasn't with us, but that alone had both of us turning pink.  Even if we were laughing at the same points.


----------



## Mark Feggeler (Feb 7, 2011)

Mine isn't really all too comical.  I grew up with very practical parents and married a woman who sets the gold standard for practicality.  Growing up, artistic expression was not frowned upon but it also was not encouraged.  Not much of a problem for my brothers but exceptionally frustrating for me.

The difficult and potentially embarrassing bit for me was embracing my desire write and announcing it loudly and clearly to my family and friends.  Sounds like a simple step but it took a long time for me to build up the nerve.

My wife has been my biggest supporter, which both delighted and surprised the heck out of me.  The rest of my family seems to enjoy what I put out there.  However, I've had to learn to accept the fact that they will never be terribly enthusiastic about it.  I've come to understand it isn't so much a judgement as a lack of understanding on their part.

Well, that was a downer compared to everyone else's...


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

@ tsrapp - LOL. I think we have all had moments like that. So embarrassing! You're just watching something, then whammo! Hee!

@ mark - I'm so lucky to have an incredibly supportive family, but some of my friends have families much like yours. It takes courage to follow your dream especially when you risk "disappointing" your parents.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Just had to share this... (copy from OP)

According to the New York Times, the Chinese government has issued a ban on fictional time travel.

_The guidelines discouraging this type of show said that some "casually make up myths, have monstrous and weird plots, use absurd tactics, and even promote feudalism, superstition, fatalism and reincarnation."_

I say, sign me up! 

Full article here: http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/04/12/making-tv-safer-chinese-censors-crack-down-on-time-travel/

Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to welcome Out of Time as our KB Book of the Day!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Monique,
I hope everyone that has not yet purchased and read your book takes this opportunity to get it and read it.
Great read, folks.

Time travel - yes.
Nick and Nora-type mystery - yes.
Intrigueing historical romance (after landing in the past) - yes.
paranormal story subplot - yes.
Vampire issues (seems so necessary today) - yes.
Humorous points - yes.
Good writing - yes.

Heavens.  What's not to like?

Just sayin......


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Aww, thank you, Geoff! You are aces in my book.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I love the whole tie-in to *Banned in China* thing because of the time travel aspect! rofl... caused me to giggle, and my son to stare at me.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I love the whole tie-in to *Banned in China* thing because of the time travel aspect! rofl... caused me to giggle, and my son to stare at me.


Then my work here is done.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique-

Loved, loved, loved this one...and am delighted to see in your sig that the sequel is coming out this summer.  Can't wait!  Thank you for writing such great characters and a story that kept me on the edge of my seat.

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Monique-
> 
> Loved, loved, loved this one...and am delighted to see in your sig that the sequel is coming out this summer. Can't wait! Thank you for writing such great characters and a story that kept me on the edge of my seat.
> 
> Betsy


Another Convert! Monique, you just keep racking them up! (When is that sequel coming out, again?)


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Monique,
You know how much I enjoyed this book.
So I am going to take the opportunity provided by Betsy and Intinst to also bug you for the next book.
from your friendly fan,

Just sayin......


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Betsy! I'm so thrilled you liked it. Thank you so much for reading and taking the time to let me know that you enjoyed it. 

Geoff and Intinst - you are both so wonderful. Your support means more than you know.

I'm working hard on the sequel (which, sadly means less time here), but it's coming along! I hope to have it out late summer/early fall. I'm very excited about it. Moreso because of wonderful readers like all of you.

Y'all have made my day.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi gang!

I'm happy to have three announcements. I know. Three!

First, I'm thrilled to be up in the Reading with the Authors section of the Book Klub. If you haven't cruised over to that part of the boards, come on over.

Second, and this might sound strange on KindleBoards, but I'm thrilled that Out of Time is now available in paperback.. I love my Kindle, but every once in a while I still yearn to hold a paper book. And it's quite a feeling to hold your own!

Third, the sequel to Out of Time, When the Walls Fell, is just weeks away! I plan on releasing it late this month and I couldn't be more excited.

Happy Kindling!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess I will see you over in the Book Klub.
And I am excited about When the Walls Fell.
Woo Hoo.


----------

